# food and jowl



## shadowsong (May 21, 2008)

does food affect the growth of jowl? because i've seen smaller male than mine who has bigger jowl.


----------



## Azaleah (May 22, 2008)

Honestly, I don't think food has any effect on it. Are you sure he is a male? Also, I have seen some pretty large males with really tiny jowls. I think it all just depends on the animal. Bobby would be better at answering this question, though.


----------



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> Honestly, I don't think food has any effect on it. Are you sure he is a male? Also, I have seen some pretty large males with really tiny jowls. I think it all just depends on the animal. Bobby would be better at answering this question, though.



I'll second that. I've seen males of the same age and (I believe) even same clutch that have had a vast difference in jowl mass.


----------



## shadowsong (May 22, 2008)

i'm pretty sure that my tegu is a he, because he has spurs. thanks for the info but i'd like to hear more opinions.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 22, 2008)

All argentine males will get good sizes jowls as they mature, I really have never seen a mature male with no/small jowls.


----------



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> All argentine males will get good sizes jowls as they mature, I really have never seen a mature male with no/small jowls.



Always? I guess that means that the one I saw was malnourished, because it Was an adult. I am SURE it was a male....


----------



## VARNYARD (May 23, 2008)

DZLife said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > All argentine males will get good sizes jowls as they mature, I really have never seen a mature male with no/small jowls.
> ...



No malnourished would be a different story, if that is the case the tegu would loose some jowl due to fat and muscle loss.


----------



## shadowsong (May 26, 2008)

so i guess i need to be more patient to see that cool big jowl :lol:


----------



## DZLife (May 26, 2008)

shadowsong said:


> so i guess i need to be more patient to see that cool big jowl :lol:



Hey, I know what you're going through.


----------



## shadowsong (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks (is it the right answer? languange problem  )


----------

